# 3
!
 :              (    ). .18.1. .217     ,      .

    -     -   .

  :

           (      -        ,   -   )
           ?

----------


## FM

,         ?

----------


## .

,   - .     .    .

----------

.   -       . ..              .

----------

2008.      (  ).             ,     .               ? 
13.10.2009





      .  2008.
    ,        ,    ,    ,  (.1 .228 ).

----------

.  ,                   ,     .   ,   4  229   ,          .  ,              ,        .       ,  ,   . 18  . 18.1. . 217        .     30  ,   ,        .      100        .      ,         (. 1 . 119 ).

----------

:
           ?

----------


## FM

...

----------

,    :

  4  229              . ,     3 , .    31  2008 .  153              (, )        .                   ,       .217   (  ,   .14, .28  .32 .217  ,     ).  ,           . 


   4  229  ,       ,     ,  ,    ,       .
              229      ,       . 

 .7 .3     ,             .             .

----------

__... ()   / " "

    21  2009 . N 03-04-05-01/314



> ,        ,         ()  ,      .

----------


## .

> .   -       .


      ?          :Embarrassment: 
     ,       :Wink:

----------

:   .

    6  2007 . N 03-04-07-01/48

            ,    ,      34.2     ( - )  .
    18.1  217  ,    ,     ,         ()         .
        ,    ,  23   .     ,      ,             .

, , ..        -   .

----------

> ?


     ,       ,      (     ).

----------

:
      -     (  ),           (   ..)

----------


## .

> , , ..        -   .


      ,     ,   ?   ,   .   .   .        .       .

----------


## .

> -     (  ),


   ,

----------

... "    " =      ...

    ...  3-      ""...   -

----------

-   ,     .

  -  ,  ..    ,            (  ).
      - -          .
   -     -          (.  )    " "
      ,    .
    -      , ..    -,  ..       ,      !

----------

-  ,  ,          ...

-  II,     ...

----------

I,   II
  !

----------


## .

,      :Wink:         .

----------

__  -   !

----------

)))

----------


## swetlana5.83

! , !    2010    ,     ,       ,      ,    !    ,            . ,            ,        .       ,   -        ,     ! ,  !    , !

----------


## tit

> ! , !    2010    ,     ,       ,      ,    !    ,            . ,            ,        .       ,   -        ,     ! ,  !    , !


 . 
-,     ,   ,      . ,   ,     ...

----------


## 87

! , ,         ,    .           .

----------

2011         .   ,        .
    -   ,    -   ,     ( 15  )    ,   ,   (,      ),              . (   ,  ,   ,        , ..      ,           )
,            .
  ,           ?
      ,         ?

----------


## saigak

> ,


, .    .
 :Frown: 



> 


.

----------

> ! , ,         ,    .           .


, ,      ,       -     ... (((

----------


## saigak

2720 	

  ?

----------

,   4800 .

----------


## Kira_Musa

. , ,         .
     .     3- ?  ,       ,  ?     ?      - ?
!

----------


## Andyko

...
, ,  ...

----------


## Kira_Musa

.   ...

----------


## Andyko

?
    -     217 . 18.1

          -     ?

----------


## Kira_Musa

,  - ,    ,    .    - ...     .

----------


## saigak

> - ..


       ,      .( -  )

----------

,  .
     .      - ,  .      -   .        -.    . 3-   .

----------


## Andyko

;
  ,      ,       ,    ;

----------

3-          .     .            ( -  )    .   3-      . !

----------


## saigak

> 3-      .


   .      -.

----------


## tatafa

!        ?    ?  !

----------


## Andyko



----------


## katrom

!
        3-   ? 
   ,   ,  4800?
  .

----------


## 2007



----------


## katrom

???        .

----------


## 2007

> ???        .


 ,    ,       .
   ,    4800.

----------

!  ,      .   ,       ,    .     ,    (    )   ,    ?  !

----------


## Marrry

.   - .        (    ).         .   .       10 000 .         10 000 ?        .  ,       .         ?

----------


## .

> 10 000 .


 ?     .    .
     .

----------


## Marrry

> ?     .    .
>      .


     : "   10 000 ".    ,      ,   ...
   ,          .
      ,   ...

----------


## .

> : "   10 000 ".


     .      
  .         .    , .             ,

----------

!
 2014         .     .     .        .      ,        .     ?

        )))     -?     .

----------


## .

?    ,       .

----------

> ?    ,       .


 (((  300 ,  -   1,5 .

         ,   ?

----------

,   ,      ?

   .     2013       5-6...

----------

!
    ,                .    ... , ,    ?            ?

----------

